# Photos DO NOT look the same.... camera vs ps...any ideas



## RebeccaAPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey guys!

So I'm still trying to figure out the mystery of why stuff looks underexposed... I had had a problem before and thought it came down to my settings in my camera. Well those are on! Exactly where I want them. I had great light I did use flash for fill for some, I checked my settings thru out. I went to edit a batch of senior portraits of a friends kiddo and kept thinking gosh! I know these did not look under exposed in camera. Well I went thru about 10 photos trying to edit and finally tossed in the towel and put the memory card back in teh camera and sat there and looked at the photo in camera vs the one on my screen (laptop) right next to each other and was horrified by the difference. 

They look spot on in camera but in lightroom3 they look AWFUL and really underexposed! I know most of the time I would show a photo. But kind of hard to show photo in camera vs in lightroom3....

Any ideas on whats going?

Thanks yal!


----------



## table1349 (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, have you hardware calibrated you computer monitor?  Laptops are a poor choice for photo editing.  If you must use a laptop get an external ISP monitor to use and hardware calibrate the monitor at least once a month.  If you are doing a lot of editing work then once a week is better.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 12, 2012)

Make sure when you import in LR your program doesnt apply any settings on its own.  Plus I betr the little LCD on that camera is better quality than the screen on your laptop.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 12, 2012)

Camera screens display JPEG images I believe. 

And sometimes the brightness of your camera screen is turned up (or down), so it might make a difference if you go into the menu and check it...if your camera has that function.

Both of these things GREATLY affect the accuracy of displayed images.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 12, 2012)

You can't really gauge by your camera LCD screen, since you can vary it's brightness, it won't be an acurate guide. Use the histogram instead.


----------



## KmH (Aug 12, 2012)

Not only are laptops with TN type displays not good for evaluating exposure, the rear LCD on the camera is even worse.

If a laptop display has been calibrated, but is then used at a different location or under difference ambient light, it has to be re-calibrated to again be accurate.

The rear LCD on the camera is only useful for checking focus and composition, though you can look at the image histogram if you're shooting JPEG. The camera's rear LCD cannot show a Raw file, let alone the Raw files histogram. A JPEG basic file is included in each Raw capture, and that JPEG Basic (or it's histogram) is what is shown on the rear LCD.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

Well aint this just frustrating lol..... conquer one obstacle to be face to face with another.

Yea I have a computer that I can take its monitor and calibrate. Its a P O S computer but the screen is really new and the computer itself can't handle lightroom or p s. Where as the laptop can.

I'm really rather dissapointed in myself with this  Preggo brain has won again  As far as I can tell in camera I do NOT have it set up for auto brightness on the lcd monitor. I didn't even have it set up to look at the histogram with the photo just the photo 

Big ol' bummer..... bc they really would've been nice. Just when I think I kinda got it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 12, 2012)

why not  put an unaltered image file on an ftp site like yousendit and post the link?
that way we can look at the file and understand better where the disconnect is.


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

I'll do that  thanks! I'm laying in bed tho! Tomorrow night for sure! If work goes ok  this was just kinda an additional bummer to a bummer day. Preggo hormones plus I threw out my back working at the farm. 

I will get this!


----------



## pic_chick (Aug 12, 2012)

I have and hate my laptop. My desktop died and I can tell you laptops suck for editing with my laptop the way I hold my head matters really really matters a lot. move a bit to the left or right and wow whole new color range. I calibrate my screen 2 times a week now.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 12, 2012)

pic_chick said:


> I have and hate my laptop. My desktop died and I can tell you laptops suck for editing with my laptop the way I hold my head matters really really matters a lot. move a bit to the left or right and wow whole new color range. I calibrate my screen 2 times a week now.



do you still have the monitor from your desktop?


----------



## pic_chick (Aug 12, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> pic_chick said:
> 
> 
> > I have and hate my laptop. My desktop died and I can tell you laptops suck for editing with my laptop the way I hold my head matters really really matters a lot. move a bit to the left or right and wow whole new color range. I calibrate my screen 2 times a week now.
> ...


I do going cable shopping on Mon so i can use it with the laptop I can not wait


----------



## table1349 (Aug 12, 2012)

pic_chick said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > pic_chick said:
> ...



Problem Solved!!!


----------

